# Error on a publishers website.



## Reject (Jun 2, 2014)

Whilst touting around my first novel, I came across a publisher's website with the word "afterall" in the first couple of paragraphs.  

As far as I am aware, this should always be written as two words "after all."  My questions are.

1.  I am right, aren't I?

2.  Would you consider a publisher with such an error for your work?

3.  Would you email them and tell them of their error?


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 2, 2014)

1. After all is two words, so yes, you're right. 

2. I wouldn't dismiss them because of it - that would depend on a _lot _of other considerations.

3. I would certainly contact the webmaster.


----------



## Sam (Jun 2, 2014)

There's an error in your thread title. Would I consider you if I were a publisher? 

Errors are easily made.


----------



## Reject (Jun 2, 2014)

Sam said:


> There's an error in your thread title. Would I consider you if I were a publisher?
> 
> Errors are easily made.




I am not a publisher.  An omitted apostrophe on a forum is, I contend, a different matter.  A publisher*'*s website will be his or her portal to the world.  A fan of an author may visit with chequebook in hand, looking to purchase works of a similar ilk to one already enjoyed.  A soon to be discovered best selling novelist may grace said publisher with a submission.

Good spot though!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 2, 2014)

LOL you're assuming the editor is also the website manager. Most likely it's some CS major who made the error.


----------



## Reject (Jun 2, 2014)

I am not assuming anything.  The website carries the publisher's name.  Were I that publisher I would want it to be correct.

I am not the publisher.  If I were, I would want my website to be right.

Were I that director, Charlton Heston would never have worn a wristwatch in Ben Hur.

I am not that director.


----------



## bookmasta (Jun 2, 2014)

Reject said:


> I am not assuming anything.  The website carries the publisher's name.  Were I that publisher I would want it to be correct.
> 
> I am not the publisher.  If I were, I would want my website to be right.
> 
> ...



So you're being critical of a publisher's website because they made one grammar error?


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds like you're over analyzing something irrelevant to publishing a book. Just my opinion, look at stuff they've put out before.


----------



## Reject (Jun 2, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> So you're being critical of a publisher's website because they made one grammar error?



If asking three questions is being critical, I am guilty as charged.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 2, 2014)

Eh, I'd understand if it were like "My contractors house is crooked, should I let him build mine?"

E-mail them, but you'll likely receive less than pleasant responses from them. It's such a small thing, and if you want to be protected (and you do sign with them) just write into the contract exceptions regarding grammar and spelling.


----------



## Reject (Jun 2, 2014)

Point taken Elven.

They are not the publisher for me.  I won't be submitting anything to them.  That decision was made before I spotted the error.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 2, 2014)

HAHAHA If you don't want to go with them, then make a joke out of it! 

"Afterall, your not the publish forme."


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 2, 2014)

Errors make it into printed books all the time, but I've yet to see a study illustrating any correlation between website typos and printed book typos.


----------



## dale (Jun 2, 2014)

if that's all there is, i wouldn't dismiss them. it's a pretty small error. it would take a bit more than that for me to really 
be worried about submitting to them.


----------



## dale (Jun 2, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> Errors make it into printed books all the time, but I've yet to see a study illustrating any correlation between website typos and printed book typos.



i was thinking this, as well. you can pick up a #1 NYT bestseller and find little editing errors in it.


----------



## patskywriter (Jun 2, 2014)

I found a typo in Webster's Dictionary some years ago. I informed them of it, hoping to get a free dictionary—but they had stopped rewarding people for their vigilance a few years before I spotted the error. All I got was a Thank You note.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 3, 2014)

Reject said:


> I am not assuming anything.  The website carries the publisher's name.  Were I that publisher I would want it to be correct.



And I'm quite sure that they hired people they thought would do a good job at running their website. Note: they hired _people_ to run their website. So, contacting the publisher would likely do no good - it's the webmaster you want, as I said. And people are human beings who are not infallible. If the website were full of such errors, then I would have second thoughts about the publisher - they obviously hire inept people. But one error? Nitpicking, frankly.

Note - errors on forum posts is one of my nit-picky items. JMO, but getting grammar and spelling correct should be second nature to writers.


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 3, 2014)

Perhaps the missing space is intentional?

_Afterall_ is the licensed name of a publishing company in London. (http://www.afterall.org/about/)


----------



## Reject (Jun 3, 2014)

^  No it is not them.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 4, 2014)

I wouldn't hold it against them. It happens. I still make grammar mistakes from time to time, and additionally have to look up the spelling of some words. And I teach this stuff too.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 4, 2014)

bookmasta said:


> So you're being critical of a publisher's website because they made one grammar error?



Not even a grammatical error.

He's being critical, and wondering about dismissing an entire publishing company because of a slight spelling error.

*edit* I now see that he had already dismissed the company before spotting the error. I fail to understand why such a slight error would matter. I am a perfectionist (especially about spelling) and even I wouldn't dismiss a company because of such a small thing.


----------



## Reject (Jun 4, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Not even a grammatical error.
> 
> He's being critical, and wondering about dismissing an entire publishing company because of a slight spelling error.
> 
> *edit* I now see that he had already dismissed the company before spotting the error. I fail to understand why such a slight error would matter. I am a perfectionist (especially about spelling) and even I wouldn't dismiss a company because of such a small thing.




Well, if you asked "him" why he was dismissing the company, "he" would tell you.

You will also see, were you to actually read my initial post, that I wanted to ascertain three things.  I find your assumption that I am "being critical" way off the mark.  I was asking questions.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------

